# How Should I Quit?



## HaeRae (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi! I made an account just because there are some extra questions I want to address. Seeing as this type of post has been created thousands of times before.

Now I’m  not new to target, but I’m on my second week of non seasonal work. I used to be in fulfillment and was let go at the beginning of the year since the term had ended. I’m now a re-hired employee who was put into cashiering despite being interviewed and trained for food service. And mentally I don’t know if I can handle it. When on my phone interview they asked if I could keep up with my 90 day availability. And I told them honestly that I’d be starting college at the end of august, so it would have to change. To which my interviewer told me it was okay. Now here’s the twist, my interviewer became my ETL, but has been on vacation. So I cannot ask him about my schedule.

I have no huge problems with the job itself, other than it’s mind melting and slower than a snail. And I’ve been tasked with 8 hour shifts two weeks in a row. I find it so much harder to stand in one spot and do one repetitive motion rather than be focused on trying to find items in the store, or even assist OPU. Rather I find those jobs fun!

But most of my worries come from the fact I’m about to begin a full college schedule paired with a full time Target cashier schedule. And I’m considering quitting if I can’t get an availability change before then. If this is the case I want to know a few things.

does the amount of time I worked there impact my rehirability? If so how long do I have to stay to be in the clear?

I know quitting with 2 weeks is the most professional way to go out, and it’s my plan to do if I can’t get it changed, but is there anything other than this that can burn my bridge at getting rehired? I don’t plan on returning but i don’t want to ruin my chances in case the future has other plans.

edit: I was hired two months after my initial application. So the availability I listed then ended up changing by the time I actually got hired. ^^

thank you so much for those who took the time out to read this!


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 13, 2021)

I won’t rehire someone that quit in under 90 days or that complained about working an 8 hour shift (unless it was medical/ADA) if their availability said they could work 8 hours.

I put a significant amount of time into training people and I’m definitely not doing it twice with the same person.

You have a month until college starts at a minimum, wait five more days and talk to your ETL.  But I can guarantee you that you will not get another chance if you quit now.


----------



## HaeRae (Jul 13, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> I won’t rehire someone that quit in under 90 days or that complained about working an 8 hour shift (unless it was medical/ADA) if their availability said they could work 8 hours.
> 
> I put a significant amount of time into training people and I’m definitely not doing it twice with the same person.
> 
> You have a month until college starts at a minimum, wait five more days and talk to your ETL.  But I can guarantee you that you will not get another chance if you quit now.


That’s totally understandable. Thank you for your input ^^


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 14, 2021)

Tell your HR exactly what you told us.  I get it about standing in one place for 8 hours vs being active stocking shelves or opu. I couldn’t do the cashiering. If you nicely without any complaining explain your situation to HR and ask for HR’s advice and help they will. Say you want to work at target and you realize that this is a great opportunity and you don’t want to mess it up. I forget what it is called bus there is a fill in position. You don’t get scheduled but you pick up shifts. There is a list of shifts on krono and you pick what you want. Minimum 4 hours a week max 40. You pick. That would be better than quitting. I think quitting now would mess with your future at any target job.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Tell your HR exactly what you told us.  I get it about standing in one place for 8 hours vs being active stocking shelves or opu. I couldn’t do the cashiering. If you nicely without any complaining explain your situation to HR and ask for HR’s advice and help they will. Say you want to work at target and you realize that this is a great opportunity and you don’t want to mess it up. I forget what it is called bus there is a fill in position. You don’t get scheduled but you pick up shifts. There is a list of shifts on krono and you pick what you want. Minimum 4 hours a week max 40. You pick. That would be better than quitting. I think quitting now would mess with your future at any target job.


Become on demand tm, is what @Bufferine is talking about.








						MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2021)

Ask to be on-demand fulfillment.


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 14, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> I won’t rehire someone that quit in under 90 days or that complained about working an 8 hour shift (unless it was medical/ADA) if their availability said they could work 8 hours.
> 
> I put a significant amount of time into training people and I’m definitely not doing it twice with the same person.
> 
> You have a month until college starts at a minimum, wait five more days and talk to your ETL.  But I can guarantee you that you will not get another chance if you quit now.


This Is the first I have heard of TM’s getting a significant amount of time being trained!  Bravo to your store. My store you are lucky to get 15 minutes of training.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 14, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> This Is the first I have heard of TM’s getting a significant amount of time being trained!  Bravo to your store. My store you are lucky to get 15 minutes of training.


They probably don’t feel like it.  We show them the basics and then cut them loose, but watch and correct the work as they go.  I don’t like looking over their shoulder and prefer to give them room to make mistakes so I can correct them.  You remember better that way.  We’re not mean about it, but I want to see what they do when they have to think it out on their own.


----------



## HaeRae (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you guys! I’ll definitely talk to HR about that “on demand tm” job. And just bring up the current situation im in. I appreciate the time and effort you took to read this and respond with advice. ^^


----------



## HaeRae (Jul 14, 2021)

So I just spoke to another one of my team leads and they said that they’ll talk about it with me today, I’m glad I took your guy’s advice, and they even said they can let me do opu today while they help me figure it out. I’m feeling great and don’t mind the 8 hours I’m working. Again thank you so so much!!!


----------



## PogDog (Aug 6, 2021)

We rarely schedule a cashier more than 4 hours because of the standing. Self checkout and guest service are more than 4 because they’re moving around more. If they can’t use you elsewhere, see if you can cross train for other advocate roles that will have more mobility.


----------

